# Setting Up A Software Company in UAE - Dubai or Abu Dhabi



## Bruno (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello:

The company for which I work provides implementation and development services on the Microsoft platofrm. We are looking into setting up a base in the UAE to sell to/partner with other Microsoft partners and customers. 

Does anyone have any thoughts and inputs as to the better location for setting up a UAE base - Dubai or Abu Dhabi? Should I be looking at other options as well? My considerations will be market growth, infrastructure, cost.

Thank you


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

Bruno said:


> Hello:
> 
> The company for which I work provides implementation and development services on the Microsoft platofrm. We are looking into setting up a base in the UAE to sell to/partner with other Microsoft partners and customers.
> 
> ...


I have no clue.
but can you get me windows7 oem?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Internet city is probably your best bet, it's a freezone so you have 100% ownership, take a look at Dubai Internet City - Free Zone Strategic Base for Companies Targeting Emerging Markets for further information, including their "Community" pages. 
How many employees initially? 
What size office do you require budget around 150AED/sqf/year? 
Who's the parent? 
Who's your target market? 
How soon are you looking at moving here? 
What's your USP? 
Where's the parent located?

Dubai has a lot more customers for you and a better infrastrusture, Abu Dhabi is richer and the capital, and it's also just an hour or so away.

Get yourself upto 5 posts and I'll PM you further information...




ps. A sensible post from me? I must be ill!


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Bruno

It depends upon your desired set up. The law dictates that you must have a local partner if you are outside of a free zone. There are many out there willing to "assist" you in set up - usually for a hefty equity stake.

The most common way to avoid giving away equity in your firm is through a free zone. Prior to taking my current position, I pondered setting up a company here through a free zone and did the analysis. If you have a very "work from home" attitude and only need a base as a licensing mechanism, setting up through Ras Al Khaimah (???? ??????? ????? ???? ?????? RAK Free Trade Zone) is cheaper and provides much better customer service (at least in my non-academic benchmarking evaluation based on my needs). 

I would research the 20+ free zone entities here after you have determined your needs. If you need contacts at any of them, feel free to PM me.


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

bigdave said:


> I have no clue.
> but can you get me windows7 oem?


Win 7 OEM isn't out yet if I'm not mistaken. Download the beta (build 7000) or the latest build (7025) from the Technet server.


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

gforce23 said:


> Win 7 OEM isn't out yet if I'm not mistaken. Download the beta (build 7000) or the latest build (7025) from the Technet server.


yeah i allready have all 3 versions of build 7000. i was just trying to be an arse hole


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

bigdave said:


> yeah i allready have all 3 versions of build 7000. i was just trying to be an arse hole


lol.. 7000's old bro. 7025 is where the action's at.


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

I'd do a free zone in dubai to start with, get established, get used to the area then when the license runs out you can always move out of the FZ if you wanted to.

Dubai would be your best bet when it comes to software and stuff.


----------

